#  :: القاعات العامة :: > قاعة التعارف والمناسبات > أعضاء مميزون >  داريا العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر .. ألف ألف مبروووووووك

## بنت مصر

*يتشرف منتدى لؤلؤة المشرق العربي – أبناء مصر
أن يتقدم بالتهنئة الي الأخت الحبيبة الرقيقة



داريا


daria


داريا


daria







بمنحها لقب العضوة المثالية لهذا الشهر




تكريما لها ولجهودها المبذوله في سبيل الإرتقاء بهذا البيت 
الكبير الذي يجمعنا أخوة وأخوات متحابين في الله 

وإدارة المنتدى إذ تتقدم لها بخالص الشكر والتقدير على
هذا المجهود الرائع تتمنى لها المزيد من التقدم والنجاح 
الدائم بإذنه الله تعالى



مع تحيات إدارة موقع أبناء مصر*

----------


## الصعيدي

*الغالية
داريا .. Daria

إيمان فاروق

ياترى شرف ليكي لقب العضو المميز

وللا شرف للقب العضو المميز اقترانه باسم داريا

لو حبينا نعرف التميز

هنقول شوف أعمال داريا

واحترام داريا .. وابداع داريا

  

ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله

أدام الله لنا ابداعاتك

وألف مبروك التكريم .. وألف مبروك للتكريم

وتقبلي تحياتي

  
*

----------


## شاب مصرى جدا

::  
الف الف مبرووووووووووك يا داريا 
تستاهليها عن جدارة  ::   ::  
و مع خالص امنياتى و تحياتى 



   للامام دائـمـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاً

----------


## Abdou Basha

[frame="12 80"]*
ألف مبروك يا إيمان ..  

أتمنى أن يسعدك هذا الخبر، ويخفف من ضغوط الامتحانات   

الحقيقة أنك بالفعل عضوة متميزة.. حريصة على إرضاء جميع أعضاء المنتدى، بموضوعاتك المتميزة، وبعباراتك المجاملة الرقيقة .

وفقك الله دائما ..



عبدالرحمن
*[/frame]

----------


## عـزالديـن

[frame="2 80"]*

الف ألف مبروك 

التميــــز

لأختنا الفاضلة

إيمــــان

daria



جعلك الله من المتميزين فى الدنيا والآخرة


ولكى منا كل التحية والتقدير

*[/frame]

----------


## fajr

الف الف مبروك يا ايمان ::   ::  
ودايما كده يا رب متميزة 
شوغى بقى يا ستى هاتعزمى الاعضاء على ايه بالمناسبة الجميلة دى ::  
سيبك بقى من الحاجة الساقعة والجاتوه والكلام اللى مفيش منه فايده ده ::  
انا عن نفسى عاوزة اسبوع فى اسكندرية............فندق خمس نجوم على البحر ::   ::  
ولا اقولك عاوزة موبايل او عربية
اقولك...انا عندى فكرة حلوة ::  
هاتيلى كل ده مع بعضه ::  

 ::  ::   ::  ::   ::

----------


## حسام عمر

*الف الف مبروك للاخت الفاضله*



*درايا*



*على كل مشركاتك المميزه* 


*ربنا يوفقك فى الامتحانات*




*ولكى منى اخلص الامانى بالتوفيق*




 ::   ::   ::

----------


## مظلوووم

اهىء اهىء اهىء ميدااااااااااااليتى  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس الحمد لله مارحتش بعيد ههههههههههه
الف مليووووووووووووون مبروك يا ايمان
وعقبااااااااااال الشهاده الكبيره يا رب
انا عارف والله حظى كدا لازم اجى متاخر
بس معلش بقى هما الحلوين اللى بييجوا فى الاخر هههههههههه
مش عارف اعمل ايه بس؟
ازغرط هههههههههههههههههه
لولولولولولولولولولولولولولولولوللى
يالا بقى عايزين نشرب الحاجه الساقعه بتاعت الميداليه ههههههههه
بجد والله تستاهليها يا ايمان ومن زمااااااااااااااان قوى
لانك من الاعضاء اللى ما يختلفش عليهم اتنين يعنى نقوووووووول حبيبه الكل بمعنى اصح
ربنا يا رب يوفقك ويعينك على الخير دايما يا ايمان  :: 
ويا ريت تقبلى منى دووووووووووووول
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
 ::   ::   ::   ::   :: 
ويجعلوا دايما عاااااااااامر بيكى وليكى يا رب
اخووووووووكى
محمد الشترى
الشهير
بانوووووووووووبيس

----------


## أحمد ناصر

ألف ألف ألف
 :: 
يعنى ألف مليون مبرووووووووووووك يا إيمان


 :: 

تستحقى عن جدارة هذا اللقب

 :: 
كان نفسى أكون أول واحد قدم لك التهنئة
 :: 
بس النت للأسف وقع أثناء محاولتى تهنئتك
 :: 
وأتمنى لك دوام التقدم والترقى فى حياتك يا أديبتنا الواعدة

 ::

----------


## أمة الله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك يا إيمان و ادام الله عليك التفوق و نفعك بالإسلام و نفع الإسلام بك ان شاء الله 
احبك فى الله

----------


## sea_wolf

الف مبروك اخت  داريا  وربنا يجعلك ديما متميزة 
فى المنتدى وفى حياتك يا رب 
ومن تفوق الى تفوق 
ربنا يوفقك  اختى ايمان

----------


## ديدي

اختى الحبيبة الغالية ايمان
الف الف مبروك لقب العضو المميز
انت اهل لهذا التكريم
وان شاء الله الفرحة القادمة تكون تجاوزك الامتحانات بالنجاح والتوفيق
لكى منى كل المحبة والود
 ::

----------


## الصاعق

الف مبروك للأخت العزيزة داريا 

تستحقين التكريم واكثر

----------


## mshmsh73

الف مبروك يا داريا وان شاء الله دائما فى تفوق والى الأمام وجعلك الله من سعداء الدارين ::  

 ::   ::   ::  

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## Kind Hand

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الف مبروك اختي الكريمة على اللقب أتمنى أن يكون لكي عونا في تقديم موضوعات تنفع الجميع كعادتك*

----------


## dina_a

*الف مبروك يا داريا


ودائما للامام يا رب*

----------


## الدكتورة نسيبة

الف الف الف الف الف الف الف الف مبروك وعقبال يارب ما اشوفك مشرفة وناجحة فى امتحاناتك كمان ان شاء الله
معلش للتاخير

تحياتى

----------


## حلا

*مبرورك ياقمر


أكيد لسه ماعرفتيش بالخبرده

أخاف أرنلك علشان تدخلي تشوفي التهنئية تقومي تسيبي مذاكرتك وتنشغلي عن الدراسة

معلش ياقمر سامحيني

سننتظر حتى تدخلي ياقمر 

ومبروك من قلبي ياحبيبتي 

*

----------


## أسيرة الصبر

ألف مبروووووووووك ياإيمان

تستاهلي اللقب

 ::   ::   ::  

أسيرة الصبر

----------


## سمسمة

*الف الف مبروك ياداريا على التميز ويارب دايما تبقى متميزة فى كل مكان



وتنجى السنة دى بتقدير كويس ...انتى فى كلية ولا ثانوية ، ايا كان تنجحى وتبقى دكتورة اد الدنيا

وتمنياتى لكى بالتوفيق





البروف سمسمة..*

----------


## بسمة أمل

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الف مبروك يا داريا 
ماشاء الله تستهلى التكريم والله بمجهودك الجميل
ويارب على طول كدة تكونى متميزة فى كل حاجة

الف مبرووووووووووك *

----------


## على درويش

أختى العزيزة الغالية ايمان 

اختيارك العضو المثالى هو أكبر دليل على المكانة الكبيرة التى تحملها القلوب فى منتدى أبناء مصر لك وهو دليل أيضا على روعة هذا المنتدى الذى يقدر الفكر والكلمة ويوزن كل عضو بميزان لا يعرف المجاملة ولا التدليس ولذلك فقد توج من تستحق لقب كنا جميعا نحمله لها وقرر المنتدى أن يؤكده  لنسعد جميعا بهذا التكريم الذى هو أقل ما تستحقينه


تمنياتى دوما بالنجاح فى كل خطوة  من خطوات حياتك
وألف مليون مبروك
 ::   ::

----------


## daria

*على طول اللي بياخدوا جوايز بيقعدوا يشكروا الناس وحاجات كدة*
*انا لو حاشكر حاشكر المنتدى كله*




*انا فكرت اني ارد رد مميز*
*يعني يختلف عن اي حد بيرد واخد جايزة*
*بس كان صعب* 
*مش عرفت*


*وافتكرت اللي وصلني للي انا فيه واني اخد جايزة زي دي*
*         الصدق*
*          بجد*
*الصدق في الحب*
*الصدق في العمل*
*الصدق في كل كلمة قولتها*
*الصدق في التعامل معي اي اي عضو* 
*الصدق عموما*
*اه*
*هوه دة* 
*هوه اللي وصلني لكل شيء كويس*
*وهو اللي بكتب بيه ردي دلوقتي*


*ولكل عضو كتب تهنئة بصدق*
*شكرا*
*بصدق ومن القلب*

----------


## daria

*بسنت*

*عارفة يا بسنت*
*انتي على رأي خلصت فيكي كل الكلام*

*حبيبتي تسلم ايديكي اللي كتبت احلى تهنئة*

*شوفتي يا بسنت؟*
*كنت فاكرة انك الوحيدة اللي بتقدريني في المنتدى*
*واديني اخدت ميدالية تكريم*
*وعضوة مثالية*
*تفتكرى دة تقدير من المنتدى كله*
*يارب يكون كدة*
*انا بحبك اوي فعلا*

----------


## أنفـــــال

*حبيبتي داريـــــــــــا
أجمل ما فيك هو أنك أبلغتني أنك كنت تكرهينني كثيراً.. لا عليك.. فالذين يحبونني هنا قليلون..  
مع الوقت .. وجدت أن هناك ما يشبهني فيك .. جزء منك يشبه جزء مني.. 
فصرت صديقتي.. 

و هذا صدق جميل..   
و أشهد بأنني اخترتك بثقة مع باقي أفراد طاقمنا المخلص ..
تستاهلي يا داريا .. 
جزيل الشكر لجهودك المميزة ..
شكراً لك يا داريا ..


أنفــال*

----------


## daria

*الصعيدي*
*بالله عليك اقولك ايه رد؟ * 
*طيب احاول براحة كدة*
*اولا الله يبارك*
*ثانيا شكر من القلب على التهنئة الرقيقة اللي ........*
*ثالثا انا فرحانة جدا ان حضرتك اول من يهنيني * 
*انا لغاية كدة عملت مجهود بصراحة  * 
*اصلا محرجة ومبسوطة في نفس الوقت* 
** 

*إيمان* 
*العضوة المثالية* 
*الله لقب جميل اوي*

----------


## daria

*العزيز شاب مصري جدا*
*يا اهلا اهلا*
*شكرا على التهنئة اوي*
*الله يبارك فيك*
*عقبالك * 
*انت عضو جديد* 
*شد حيلك معانا* 
*اشكرك تاني على التهنئة*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المثالية (فرحانة باللقب بقى وكدة )*

----------


## daria

*عبدو باشا*

*شكرا اوي على مجرد حضورك*
*مش الاخ برضة امتحانات في عين شمس؟*
*انا متشكرة اوي على تهنئتك*
*متشكرة اكتر على كلامك الجميل*
*مش عارفة ليه حاسة كدة اني مثلا بجامل بزيادة يعني * 
*ههههههههههههه* 
*شكرا يا عبدو*
*وفعلا حاتخفف من الضغوط الامتحان جدا*
*هي اصلا خلاص خففت * 
*إيمان*
*العضوة المثالية* 
*(لسه فرحانة باللقب )*

----------


## daria

عز الدين

والله ليا الشرف اكون عضوة مثالية في منتدى يضم اعضاء زي حضرتك

ماشاء الله تدين وخلق 



اما دعوتك ليا

مش عارفة اشكرك عليها ازاي

كنت محتاجاها فعلا

وربنا يتقبلها ::   
كل الشكر ليك  ::  


إيمان

العضوة المثالية (ححاول ابطل اكتبه اكتر من كدة عشان كفاية صح ؟ ::

----------


## daria

*فجر*

*واضح جدا اننا اصدقاء*

*عارفة ليه؟*

*اصل مفيش عضوة تطلب كل الطلبات دي مع بعض غير لما نكون اصدقاء*

*تؤتؤتؤ*

*طلبات ايه*

*دي اوامر*

*من عنيا يا فجر* 

*كل اللي انتي عايزاه طبعا*

*حبيبتي انا متميزة عشان من اصدقائي انسانة زيك* *مش حاقولك اكتر من كدة*

----------


## عصفور الشعر

أه  لو كان فى الامكان..



كنت أطير لك يا أيمان..




واهديكى  بكل سعاده ..





باقة  ياسمين  و ريحان ::  






ألف الف مبروك لقب العضوه المثاليه.. ::   ::   ::   ::  




تستحقينه عن جداره ...



والعباره فى الشطاره....



وانتى فى الشطاره....




رئيس مجلس اداره ::  




عصفور الشعر :توت ::

----------


## daria

* العزيز حسام عمر*

*اشكرك جدا على التهنئة*

*ويارب تعدي الامتحانات على خير*

*ناقص امتحانين*

*اشكرك جدا على التهنئة*

*إيمان*

*العضوة المثالية* *(خلاص انسوا اني اشيل اللقب )*

----------


## daria

[QUOTE=مظلوووم]اهىء اهىء اهىء ميدااااااااااااليتى  :: 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه



 :: 


مين الاخ دة
ااااااااااااااه
اللي كان العضو المثالي 
طيب طيب
ههههههههههههههههه
مظلوم ميرسي جدا على التهنئة
وايه الزغروطة الجميلة دي
شكرا اوي يا محمد ::  
وماتخافش ححافظ على اللقب عشان خاطرك ::  


إيمان
العضوة المثالية

----------


## ابن البلد

الف مبروك داريا ::

----------


## daria

احمد ناصر
اخي العزيز جدا جدا جدا
ايه التهنئة الجميلة دي
واسمى جنب النجوم بقى وكدة
 ::  
والله اتحرجت خالص
مش عارفة اشكرك ازاي
بس بجد شكرا
إيمان
(اختك الصغيرة العضوة المثالية ::  )

----------


## shody20

الأخت العزيزة داريا
الصدق و الضمير ، الموهبة و الاخلاص .. كل هذا يصل بنا للتميز..
و لأنك تمتلكين كل هذا و أكثر..
فمن الطبيعي جداً ( ان لم يكن متأخراً بعض الشيء)، أن تتقلدي ميدالية العضو المتميز..

أولاً أذكرك أولاً بالامتحانات .. فهي المحك الرئيسي و الأهم لنا ..فلاتأخذي من حقها و حق دراستك و أحلامك على أرض الواقع لارضاء أي شيء آخر..
ثانياً... وصلت إلى محطة .. و عليك أن تتطوري لتصلي للأخرى و هكذا .. و اثق جداً  في تطورك و ارتقائك..

ألفين مبروك ...
دعواتي بأن تصلي لكل ما تتمناه روحك النقية..
تحياتي و دعواتي.. ::

----------


## سـلـوى

*هييييييييييييية هييييييييييييية*

*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا ايمان*
*بجد انتى تستحقى كل خير*

*بارك الله فيكى و الى الامام دائما*

*و ان شاء الله تظلى بيننا دائما اخت غالية و محترمة و مميزة باذن الله*

*اختك الحبيبة سلوى*

----------


## نوسة

::  



الف مبروك يا داريا   ::  

 ::  
 ::  

تحياتى اليك  ::

----------


## osha

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
اختى الفاضلة داريا 
ألف مبروك على التميز وعلى المثالية 
وهي طبعا لم تأت من فراغ
ولكنها جاءت من حبك لمن حولك وصدقك في التعامل مع الجميع
وفقك الله دائما ويارب عقبال ما نيجي نهني بالنجاح قريب ان شاء الله

----------


## daria

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
> السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> الف مبروك يا إيمان و ادام الله عليك التفوق و نفعك بالإسلام و نفع الإسلام بك ان شاء الله 
> احبك فى الله


*داليا*
*وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته*
*حبيبتي الله يبارك فيكي*
*ومبروك ليكي على الاسم الجميل*
*وجزلك الله كل خير على الدعوات*
*تفتكري انا قدها؟*
*واحبك الذي احببتني فيه*
*دمتِ بكل حب*
*إيمان* 
*العضوة المثالية*

----------


## daria

> الف مبروك اخت داريا وربنا يجعلك ديما متميزة 
> فى المنتدى وفى حياتك يا رب 
> ومن تفوق الى تفوق 
> ربنا يوفقك اختى ايمان


*سي ولف*
*مراسلنا من الغردقة*
*اهلا اهلا*
*الله يبارك فيك*
*ميرسي على تهنئتك الجميلة دي* 
*وبالتوفيق ليك انت كمان*
*عايزن الكافي نت يعمل شغل كويس* 
*دمت بود*
*إيمان*
*برضة العضوة المثالية*

----------


## daria

> اختى الحبيبة الغالية ايمان
> 
> الف الف مبروك لقب العضو المميز
> انت اهل لهذا التكريم
> وان شاء الله الفرحة القادمة تكون تجاوزك الامتحانات بالنجاح والتوفيق
> لكى منى كل المحبة والود


 


*ديدي*
*ايه النور دة بس؟*
*والله يا ديدي انتي مغرقانا بجميلك*
*مش عارفة الواحد يروح منك فين بس* 
*شكرا على التهنئة وعلى حضورك المحب*
*دمتِ بك حب* 
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة (لزوم التغيير هههههه )*

----------


## daria

> الف مبروك للأخت العزيزة داريا 
> 
> تستحقين التكريم واكثر


*الصاعق عندنا*
*مش معقول*
*الله يبارك فيك*
*متشكرة جدا* 
*دمت بخير*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

العزيزة مشمشة
متشكرة اوي على التهنئة 
انا فرحت اوي بحضورك
يمكن عشان مش في بيننا علاقة اوي وفرحتيلي
او حسيتك فرحتيلي
وكمان حاطة اللوجو اللي بحبه
وسعداء الدارين كمان
لأ دانا حبيتك كدة
دمتِ بود
إيمان
العضوة المتميزة ::

----------


## daria

> *السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*
> 
> *الف مبروك اختي الكريمة على اللقب أتمنى أن يكون لكي عونا في تقديم موضوعات تنفع الجميع كعادتك*


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
اشكرك جدا على المرور والتهنئة
وانا اتمنى ايضا
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق
وعقبالك
إيمان
العضوة المثالية  ::

----------


## daria

*العزيزة دينا*

*اشكرك جدا على التهنئة والمرور*

*وعجبتني اوي الحاجات اللي بتلمع دي*

*بجد تسلم ايدك تهنئتك حلو اوي*

*والصورة الرمزية بتاعتك*

*عندك ذوق راقي* 

*دمتِ بود*

*إيمان* 

*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

الدكتورة نسيبة

اهلا اهلا

نورتيني حقيقي

والله يبارك فيكي

عقبالك ::  

وعقبال ماربنا يحققلك كل امانيكي

شكرا اوي على التهنئة ::  

دمتِ بود

إيمان

العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

حلا 

صديقتي الاجمل

ليه القسوة دي يا حلا بس

على الاقل كنت انبسطت قبل الامتحان

بس انتي برضة عايزة الخير ليا

على طول بتعملي كدة اصلا

لو انا وانتي اللي في الصورة انا عايزة اللي على الشمال ::  

ماشي؟

ههههههههههه ::  حبيبتي انا عارفة ان تهنئتك من القلب  :: بس دة مش يمنع اني احاول اعرف انتي صوتي لصالحي ولا لأ

ههههههههههههههههههه

طبعا انا بهزر

إيمان ::  
العضوة المتميزة برضة

----------


## boukybouky

يا خبر ده أنا جيت كده متأخرة 

معلش بس الحمد الله لحقتكم 

الف مبروك daria  العضو المثالي

و ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك في إمتحاناتك يا رب

عايزين بقي الحلاوة و يلا علشان نبدا الإحتفال بك

  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## daria

اسيرة

اول ما شوفت اسمك 

اتمنيت للحظة انك تكوني شيلتي الصورة الرمزية دي

بتقطع قلبي 

اصلها تحسيها حد بيعيط بقاله كتير :Frown:  

المهم

شكرا على تهنئتك اوي

عقبالك  ::  

دمتِ بحب

إيمان

العضوة المثالية

----------


## daria

*سمسمة*

*الله يبارك فيكي*

*بس زعلانة منك* 

*مش عارفة انا في كلية والا ايه*

*وانا اللي بحبك وكنتي وحشاني خالص* 

*يلا كتر خيرك* 

*بس برضة شكرا على التهنئة*

*كفاية مرورك دلوقتي*

*إيمان* 
*                                                             لعضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

بسمة امل

عارفة يا بسمة

انا بحبك لله في لله من زماااااااااااااااااااان ::  

انتي ماشاء الله عليكي فعلا نسمة كدة

ردودك ومشاركاتك واسلوبك

بجد ليا الشرف انك دخلتي تهنئيني ::  

شكرا

إيمان

العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

م/ على درويش 

رغم اني لسه مستنياك في موضوعي لأنك قولتلي حترجع تاني



بس خلينا هنا

انا متشكرة على حضورك :: 

وعندك حق في كل كلمة قولتها عن ابناء مصر

وانا مبسوطة اوي ان تهنئتي دي جت في وقت حضرتك مش مشغول فيه

كنت حازعل اوي لو مش لقيتك جنبي

شكرا اوىىىىىىى ::  

اختك إيمان
العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

*انفال*

*غاليتي*

*اخيرا وصلتلك* 

*لازم يا انفال تقولي للناس اني كنت مش بحبك؟*

*اهو زمانهم كرهوني لأنهم عكس مانتي متوقعة بيحبوكي*



*اناحاولت اهزر فوق لأن صعب عليا الاقي كلام جد اقوله* 

*بس عندي فكرة حلوة*

*نخليه مابيينا؟*

*نخليه ما بيينا*

*ولغاية ما دة يحصل* 

*انا اللي باشكرك جدا* 

*إيمان*

*العضوة المثالية*

*(شوفتيني وانا عضوة مثالية ؟)*

----------


## saladino

> **
> *الف ألف مبروك* 
> 
> *التميــــز*
> 
> *لأختنا الفاضلة*
> 
> *إيمــــان*
> 
> ...


*الف مليون مبرووووووووووك*
*المنتدى اليوم فى عيد*
 ::   ::

----------


## Hesham Nassar

*ألف ألف مبروك يا داريا ...

و الله انتي تستاهلي كل خير ... 

و التميز ما بيجييش من فراغ ..   

و أتمنى إنك تكوني مميزه كده في حياتك و في دراستك و كمان في امتحاناتك ..   

و ربنا يسمعنا عنك دايماً سمع خير ..  ..  

و ياللا نشرب نخب المناسبه دي ..  .. 

تحياتي ليكي يا إيمان ...   

و ألف شكر يا بسنت على المفاجأه الحلوه دي ..   


*


.

----------


## nour2005

اختي الغالية ايمان 

الف مبروك على التميز الذي تستحقيه عن جدارة 

وعقبال لما اباركلك في النجاح في الامتحان

مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتميز الدائم في جميع مجالات حياتك 

واسفة حبيبتي على التاخير في التهنئة

اختك في الله 

نور                                                    ::  

 ::   ::

----------


## أم أحمد

الف الف مبروك يا ايمان

وان شاء الله دائما في تقدم وربنا ينفع بك المسلمين 

مع اني دي اول مشاركة لي في موضوع لكي 
ولكني متاكده من انك انسانة متميزة والكل يحبك وانا كمان احبك في الله      ::  

اتمني لكي التوفيق في حياتك العلمية و ربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات ونسمع عنط دائما كل خير

وتقبلي كل حبي واحترامي لكي


اختك في الله قمر الليل


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## حنـــــان

ألف ألف مبروك يا داريا الأمورة
ياريتني كنت عالكمبيوتر بتاعي كنت بقى حطيت شوية صور حلوين من العندي يعجبوكي كده  :: 

تستاهلي كل خير... ويارب مانتحرم أبدا من مواضيعك الناضجة الشيقة
مبــــــــــروك

----------


## boukybouky

معلش بقي يا daria  انا جيت متأخرة 

بس و الله من إمبارح و أنا بحاول أشارك 

و المنتدي إلي كان معاند معايا بس أهي ملحوقة 

الف الف مبروك يا جميل و يا رب يوفقك في إمتحاناتك

و يا رب للأمامايماً و تحققي كل ما تتمني يلا بقي نبدأ الحفلة

  

في رعاية الله ،،،

----------


## عمرو صالح

ايمااااان ::  
الف مليون مبروك ::   ::  
انتى تستاهلي  
انك تكوني العضوة المثالية :: 
انتى عضوة هادية 
ومحبوبة من الكل
وانشاء الله متكونش اخر مره
دايما على طوووووول ::   ::

----------


## daria

[QUOTE=tootamoun]أه لو كان فى الامكان..



كنت أطير لك يا أيمان..




واهديكى بكل سعاده ..





باقة ياسمين و ريحان ::  







*شكرا اوي يا توت على الكلام الجميل دة*
*كلماتك مميزة*
*وعقبالك انت عضو جميل* 
*ومتهيألى بقى توريني لوحدي من الصور اللي قولت حتصورها*
** 
*شوفت الطمع من اولها ادي الاخرة العضوة المثالية * 
*متشكرة جدا يا توت على مرورك*
*دمت بود*
*إيمان* 
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

> الف مبروك داريا


 
*المشرف العام عندنا يا مرحبا يا مرحبا*
*الله يبارك فيك يا احمد*
*وعقبال مانشوف منتدى ابناء مصر افضل موقع عربي*
*وبسنت ويوسف يكبروا وياخدوا مدالية التكريم هما كمان* 
*شكرا على التهنئة*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المثالية*

----------


## daria

> الأخت العزيزة داريا
> الصدق و الضمير ، الموهبة و الاخلاص .. كل هذا يصل بنا للتميز..
> و لأنك تمتلكين كل هذا و أكثر..
> فمن الطبيعي جداً ( ان لم يكن متأخراً بعض الشيء)، أن تتقلدي ميدالية العضو المتميز..
> 
> أولاً أذكرك أولاً بالامتحانات .. فهي المحك الرئيسي و الأهم لنا ..فلاتأخذي من حقها و حق دراستك و أحلامك على أرض الواقع لارضاء أي شيء آخر..
> ثانياً... وصلت إلى محطة .. و عليك أن تتطوري لتصلي للأخرى و هكذا .. و اثق جداً في تطورك و ارتقائك..
> 
> ألفين مبروك ...
> ...


*شودي*
*ياااااااااااااااااه*
*من زمان مش قريت رد ليك عليا* 
*انا متشكرة اوي على تهنئتك*
*اما كلماتك دي مش حاعرف اوفيها شكرها* 
*كلامك اداني ثقة عالية*
*يمكن عشان من شخص اثق في كلامه*
*وعارفة انه صادق جدا*
*شودي انا حاكرر شكري ليك الف مرة يمكن يوفي* 
*دمت بكل خير*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

[QUOTE=باشمهندسة عسولة]*هييييييييييييية هييييييييييييية*


*الف الف مبروووووووووووووووووووك يا ايمان*
*بجد انتى تستحقى كل خير*

*بارك الله فيكى و الى الامام دائما*

*و ان شاء الله تظلى بيننا دائما اخت غالية و محترمة و مميزة باذن الله*

*اختك الحبيبة سلوى*





 
العزيزة سلوى
الله يبارك فيكي
عقبالك يا سلوى
وشكرا على ثنائك الرقيق ::  
وشكرا على مرورك وتهنئتك
ربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات زيي واكتر ::  
إيمان
العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

> الف مبروك يا داريا  
> 
>  
>  
> 
> تحياتى اليك


 
*نوسة*
*يا حبيبتي تسلم ايدك اللي كتبت التهنئة الجميلة دي*
*واللوجوهات اللي بحبها خالص*
*الله يبارك فيكي عقبالك*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

> بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
> اختى الفاضلة داريا 
> ألف مبروك على التميز وعلى المثالية 
> وهي طبعا لم تأت من فراغ
> ولكنها جاءت من حبك لمن حولك وصدقك في التعامل مع الجميع
> وفقك الله دائما ويارب عقبال ما نيجي نهني بالنجاح قريب ان شاء الله


 

*اوشا*
*ايه الكلام الرقيق دة بس ؟* *كل دة انا؟*
*دة من ذوقك بس*
*حبيبتي شكرا على دعواتك دي*
*وعقبالك يارب* 
*وشكرا على تهنئتك ومرورك*
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

> يا خبر ده أنا جيت كده متأخرة 
> 
> معلش بس الحمد الله لحقتكم 
> 
> الف مبروك daria العضو المثالي
> 
> و ربنا يكرمك و يوفقك في إمتحاناتك يا رب
> 
> عايزين بقي الحلاوة و يلا علشان نبدا الإحتفال بك
> ...


 





بوكي بوكي
ايه الزيطة اللي انتي عاملاها واللوجوهات دي؟ ::  

هوه في حد تعرفيه حصلتله مناسبة؟ ::  
الللللللللله
هي اللوجوهات دي ليا
ايه اللوجوهات الجميلة دي ::  
والتهنئة اللي تسعد القلب الحزين دي ::  
تسلم ايدك ::  
وشكرا اوي
دمتِ بود
إيمان
العضوة المثالية

----------


## daria

> *الف مليون مبرووووووووووك*
> 
> *المنتدى اليوم فى عيد*


 
*صلادينو*
*اهلا اهلا*
*دي بداية تعارف جميلة* 
*لأن تقريبا دي اول مرة ترد عليا في موضوع* 
*شكرا على التهنئة * 
*وصدقني انا اللي عندي عيد* 
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

[QUOTE=Hesham Nassar]*ألف ألف مبروك يا داريا ...*

*و الله انتي تستاهلي كل خير ...* 

*و التميز ما بيجييش من فراغ .. * 

*و أتمنى إنك تكوني مميزه كده في حياتك و في دراستك و كمان في امتحاناتك .. * 

*و ربنا يسمعنا عنك دايماً سمع خير ..  .. * 

*و ياللا نشرب نخب المناسبه دي ..  ..* 

*تحياتي ليكي يا إيمان ... * 

*و ألف شكر يا بسنت على المفاجأه الحلوه دي .. * 

**
**

هشام
عجبتني تهنئتك اوي ::  


بتوظف اللوجوهات مع الالوان مع الكلام صح ::  وتوقيعاتك حلوة اوي برضة ::  
بس كل دة في جانب وتهنئتك ليا النهاردة في جانب
شكرا جدا عليها
ليه بتفكرني بالامتحانات ماصدقت نسيت
هههههههههههه ::  

شكرا ليك تاني
دمت بخير ::  
إيمان
العضوة المثالية

----------


## أشرف المجاهد

*



أختى فى الله داريــــــــــــــــا

ألف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووووووك 

وأنت تستاهلى كل خير يا ايمان

بالتوفق ان شاء الله والى مزيد من التقدم والتفوق دائما 

مبرووووووووووووووك ومليون مبرووووووك للغالية ايمان



  

بارك الله فيك 



 

ولا تنسى ذكر الله 

لا اله الا الله



*

----------


## نانيس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ألف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا إيمان
 ::   ::   ::  
تستاهلى كل خير .
وآسفة لتأخري فى التهنئة.

----------


## daria

> اختي الغالية ايمان 
> 
> الف مبروك على التميز الذي تستحقيه عن جدارة 
> 
> وعقبال لما اباركلك في النجاح في الامتحان
> 
> مع تمنياتي لك بالنجاح والتميز الدائم في جميع مجالات حياتك 
> 
> واسفة حبيبتي على التاخير في التهنئة
> ...


نور المنتدى
يا اهلا اهلا
مفيش اي تأخير ولا حاجة
دانا اللي اتأخرت في الرد
شكرا على تهنئتك
وعقبالك ولما نباركلك برضة على كل نجاح 
اختك 
إيمان ::  
العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

> الف الف مبروك يا ايمان
> 
> وان شاء الله دائما في تقدم وربنا ينفع بك المسلمين 
> 
> مع اني دي اول مشاركة لي في موضوع لكي 
> ولكني متاكده من انك انسانة متميزة والكل يحبك وانا كمان احبك في الله  
> 
> اتمني لكي التوفيق في حياتك العلمية و ربنا يوفقك في الامتحانات ونسمع عنط دائما كل خير
> 
> ...


الله يبارك فيكي يا قمر الليل
انا فرحت بتهنئتك جدا 
ويشرفني انها تكون اول مشاركة منك
دة يسيب لينا تعارف مبنى على ذكرى حلوة
ولا ايه؟
حبيبتي احبك الذي احببتني فيه
وانا كمان احبك في الله
شكرا على التهنئة اوي
والورد الجميل
تسلم ايدك
إيمان
العضوة المثالية

----------


## daria

> ألف ألف مبروك يا داريا الأمورة
> ياريتني كنت عالكمبيوتر بتاعي كنت بقى حطيت شوية صور حلوين من العندي يعجبوكي كده 
> 
> تستاهلي كل خير... ويارب مانتحرم أبدا من مواضيعك الناضجة الشيقة
> مبــــــــــروك


 
*نونا* 
*احلى دكتورة * 
*لا يا نونا لا*
*انا عايزة الصور*
*ومصرة جدا*
*دانا بحب الحاجات دي اوي*
*مش مشكلة ارجعي تاني وحطيهم* 
*دانا عيلة اوي في الحاجات دي*
*حبيبتي شكرا ليكي* 
*وشكرا على كلماتك المشجعة* 
*ماحدش قاللي قبل كدة ان مواضيعي ناضجة وشيقة في نفس الوقت* 
*تسلم ايدك وشكرا تانى*
*دمت بحب* 
*إيمان*
*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

> ايمااااان 
> الف مليون مبروك  
> انتى تستاهلي 
> انك تكوني العضوة المثالية
> انتى عضوة هادية 
> ومحبوبة من الكل
> وانشاء الله متكونش اخر مره
> دايما على طوووووول


 
العزيز عمرو صالح
الله يبارك فيك
انا عضوة هادية؟
انا كدة بدأت اشك في نفسي ::  
اخر حاجة اتصف بيها الهدوء
بس حاعتبرني عضوة هادية ::  
وانا متشكرة اوي على كلماتك التلقائية دي
بجد متشكرة على تهنئتك الجميلة ::   ::  
دمت بخير
إيمان
العضوة المتميزة

----------


## daria

> *أختى فى الله داريــــــــــــــــا*
> 
> *ألف مليوووووووون مبرووووووووووووك* 
> 
> *وأنت تستاهلى كل خير يا ايمان*
> 
> *بالتوفق ان شاء الله والى مزيد من التقدم والتفوق دائما* 
> 
> *مبرووووووووووووووك ومليون مبرووووووك للغالية ايمان*
> ...


*اشرف المجاهد*
*شكرا شكرا شكرا على تهنئتك * 
*والكارت حلو اوي*
*جزاك الله كل خير*
*وربنا يجعلك دائما نفع لينا في المنتدى ومشرف مشّرف* 
*إيمان*
*العضوة المثالية* 
 ::   ::

----------


## daria

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> ألف مبروووووووووووووووووك يا إيمان
>    
> تستاهلى كل خير .
> وآسفة لتأخري فى التهنئة.


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
الله يبارك فيكي يارب
ولا تأخير ولا حاجة 
ولا يهمك
كفاية تهنئتك اوي
شكرا عليها جدا جدا ::  
إيمان 
العضوة المتميزة  ::

----------


## Ahla_Rose

الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك    ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

معلش ولو انها متأخره شويه
بس والله انا لسه عارفه 
دلوقتى
الف مبروك وعقبال المشرفه المثاليه
 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## أشجان الليل

ألف مبروك يا إيمان..
انتى تستاهلى أكتر من كده كمان...
بس المهم ركزى اليومين دول فى الامتحانات
 ::

----------


## أسد

الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك الف مبروك
يا ======= > داريا

----------


## daria

*ahla_rose*

*ميرسي اوي على التهنئة*

*وولا اتأخرتي ولا حاجة المهم انك جيتي تهني*



*وايه التهنئة الجميلة دي*

*فكرتني بدراستي للقمر الصناعي الرقمي * 

*حسيت الاشارات شبهه خالص*

*بجد تهنئة جميلة ومميزة اوي* 

*ميرسييييييييييييييي*



*مشرفة مثالية؟* 

*مرة واحدة؟*

*ددي بقى كبيرة جدا عليا*

*عقبالك لما تاخدي العضوة المثالية* 

*وكل اللي بتتمنيه ربنا يحققهولك* 

*دمتِ بود*

*إيمان*

*العضوة المتميزة*

----------


## daria

اشجان

اهلا اهلا

الله يبارك فيكي 

شكرا على التهنئة 

وماتخافيش الامتحانات في امان

ادعيلي  ::  

إيمان

العضوة المثالية

----------


## daria

أسد عندنا
مرحبا يا مرحبا
فينك يا أسد 

وجودك مش زي الاول 

او يمكن انا طماعة 

بس ماشاء الله تواجدك مفيد على طول ::  

ربنا يبارك فيك يا رب 

ويجزيك كل خير على تواجدك في المنتدى

وشكرا اوي اوي على التهنئة ::  

دمت بكل خير

إيمان

العضوة المتميزة

----------


## eslamko_86

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك

يا                                 (  درايا )


والى الامام دائما  ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::  

  ::   eslamko ::

----------


## daria

> الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو  ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووك
> 
> يا ( درايا )
> 
> 
> والى الامام دائما         
> 
>  eslamko


العزيز اسلامكو
اشكرك جدا على التهنئة ::  
وعقبالك ان شاء الله ::  
الله يبارك فيك 
دمت بود
إيمان
العضوة المثالية

----------


## رحمة

الاخت الفاضلة daria

الف مبروك و ان شاء الله دوما من المتميزين

مع تمنياتى لكى بمزيد من التوفيق و التميز و الابداع ان شاء الله ::

----------


## daria

> الاخت الفاضلة daria
> 
> الف مبروك و ان شاء الله دوما من المتميزين
> 
> مع تمنياتى لكى بمزيد من التوفيق و التميز و الابداع ان شاء الله


رحمة 
اهلا بيكي 
وشكرا على التهنئة
انا بحب اسمك اوي على فكرة
وعقبالك لما نباركلك برضة
والتمنيات متبادلة
دمتِ بود
إيمان ::  
العضوة المتميزة

----------


## المصرى الحبيب

الف مبروك للانسه داريا وعقبال ماتبقى السنه كلها هى العضوة المثاليه 
%%-

----------

